# Steering wheel options



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a thing I've never done but I really don't like the standard steering wheel in my V6 so wanted to know what other Audi ones fit....later TT A3 etc.

I also want to retain the airbag, is this possible as a lot I have seen have them removed so what goes back in. Do people put one back in?

The ones with steering wheel controls for audio etc, can these be utilised with my Bose or an Aftermarket system?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A guy in Poland makes thicker flat bottomed versions of the OME wheel in leather perforated leather or alcantara in the picture mine for some reason looks thicker than it is


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Later A3/S3 flat bottom wheel with single stage airbag is compatible with the MK1


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

I think mines from a mk2, but i had to rewire the airbag, was very easy btw.


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

conlechi said:


> Later A3/S3 flat bottom wheel with single stage airbag is compatible with the MK1


Liking this one a lot... very nice..

CJ


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My first mk1 I fitted this










Current mk1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I remember someone having a Lamborghini wheel fitted -same as the B7 RS4 wheel


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Does that control buttons work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine from Nexan with CF inserts to replace buttons as they need CAN BUS to work and i dont have it to the wheel.
Rewired air bag for single stage triggering.

Steve


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome thank you! They look so much better!

V6Rul when you say you don't have Canbus is that a model year thing or mk1 thing?

Really liking all of those....everyone I've seen though for sale has an airbag removed


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Later A3/S3 flat bottom wheel with single stage airbag is compatible with the MK1


Do your buttons work Mark on the wheel?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Alv said:


> Awesome thank you! They look so much better!
> 
> V6Rul when you say you don't have Canbus is that a model year thing or mk1 thing?
> 
> Really liking all of those....everyone I've seen though for sale has an airbag removed


The MK1 TT does not use canbus for the steering wheel entertainment buttons as origonal wheels dont have them fitted, only from mk2. I dont think they can be retrofitted either as there are no spare slip rings unless your prepared to fit a steering column with slip rings fitted ie mk1 V6, then you will have the ability to use 2 signals.
Steve


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Alv said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome thank you! They look so much better!
> ...


I have a mk1 V6....or do you mean a column from a mk2 V6? It's the one thing I really like about my Z4 is the volume controls etc...I'm lost when I drive the wife's mk4 or TT


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Alv said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Later A3/S3 flat bottom wheel with single stage airbag is compatible with the MK1
> ...


Not at the movement , something I will aim to do if not blank them out , sadly Audi don't do the blanking pieces for the newer wheels ......... a compatible airbag was my priority


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm, regarding this airbag re-wiring for a mark 2 fitted to a mark 1 - does anyone know if this will actually work in the event of an accident - i.e. has it been tested? I know there will be no airbag light but this doesn't mean it will deploy correctly.
Reason I ask is if the mark 1 is a single stage ignition and the mark 2 is a dual stage ignition, how would the mark 2 deploy correctly when it is expecting 2 stages and it gets the whole thing in one go? If it hasn't been tested in a live environment then would it not be safer to forget the airbag as the way I see it (in my admittedly limited knowledge of these things) no air bag could be safer than a miss-firing airbag... Happy to be educated on this by someone with greater knowledge


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Alv said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Alv said:
> ...


MK1 1.8 peeps can try a column from mk1 V6 or suitable mk2 and mk1 V6 boys have to try a column from a suitable mk2.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Alv said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Audi do do blanks for the newer wheels..i managed to get some and get them skinned.







Steve


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

So the later A3 /S3 (I assume 8v i.e. current model) airbags are single stage? Was this a direct plug & play or did you still need to modify the loom?

Reason I ask is I have an alcantara trimmed Mk2 TT wheel on its way to me, it needs an airbag. I believe that the wheels are all the same 'chassis' for want of a better term. I'm hoping I can get a single stage airbag and fit that to my wheel..

Also, to those of you who sourced airbags separately, where did you buy from?

Any advice welcomed.

Cheers!



conlechi said:


> Later A3/S3 flat bottom wheel with single stage airbag is compatible with the MK1


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


That's what I thought Steve , having seen yours in a previous post I went along to my local Audi dealers who told me the later wheels 2014 on all came with working buttons on them so blanks were not produced as they would not be needed


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Mk3 dsg wheel, I just covered the buttons with carbon fibre, adding the steering wheel was probably the best mod I ever did, doesn't feel like I'm navigating a ship anymore


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

YT-TT said:


> So the later A3 /S3 (I assume 8v i.e. current model) airbags are single stage? Was this a direct plug & play or did you still need to modify the loom?
> 
> Reason I ask is I have an alcantara trimmed Mk2 TT wheel on its way to me, it needs an airbag. I believe that the wheels are all the same 'chassis' for want of a better term. I'm hoping I can get a single stage airbag and fit that to my wheel..
> 
> ...


A Audi A3 8V airbag WONT fit a mk2 steering wheel 
There isn't a single stage airbag that fits the mk2 flat bottom

Only the later style wheels are interchangeable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is the cheapest on eBay of the later style wheel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282223883980

And here's the cheapest single stage airbag that will fit it

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162190311418

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you wire the paddles and airbag up yourself spaceplace?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

spaceplace said:


> Mk3 dsg wheel, I just covered the buttons with carbon fibre, adding the steering wheel was probably the best mod I ever did, doesn't feel like I'm navigating a ship anymore


Yes! - thats the best one! - though I'd have to delete the buttons. Are there not any blanks?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

DC240S said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > Mk3 dsg wheel, I just covered the buttons with carbon fibre, adding the steering wheel was probably the best mod I ever did, doesn't feel like I'm navigating a ship anymore
> ...


No there's no blanks as all the Mk3's had buttons, if you weren't happy with carbon fibre you could always use a plastic filler and smooth them out, bit of work though


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

gogs said:


> Did you wire the paddles and airbag up yourself spaceplace?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was a complete nightmare tbh, you need to unplug the paddle wires from the circuit board as the Mk3 uses canbus (as does the mk2 I think) biggest problem was the lack of space to work in, it's all crammed in there. Then use a multi meter to test continuity and match the wires up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spaceplace said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Did you wire the paddles and airbag up yourself spaceplace?
> ...


i thought the post 2001 mk1 canbus


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

The mk1 wheel is all analog, mk2/3 has on board canbus in the wheel


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> Hmm, regarding this airbag re-wiring for a mark 2 fitted to a mark 1 - does anyone know if this will actually work in the event of an accident - i.e. has it been tested? I know there will be no airbag light but this doesn't mean it will deploy correctly.
> Reason I ask is if the mark 1 is a single stage ignition and the mark 2 is a dual stage ignition, how would the mark 2 deploy correctly when it is expecting 2 stages and it gets the whole thing in one go? If it hasn't been tested in a live environment then would it not be safer to forget the airbag as the way I see it (in my admittedly limited knowledge of these things) no air bag could be safer than a miss-firing airbag... Happy to be educated on this by someone with greater knowledge


i read somewhere that any air bag older than 10 years might also fail, something i took into consideration when i looked at my wanky old mk1 steering wheel.


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Bought from Poland same place as YELLOW_TT least you know the airbags compatible you'd hope so anyway


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

So for my Mk2 TT wheel I will need a two stage airbag and to modify the loom. There are no single stage airbags that fit that wheel?

Just want to make sure I don't make a boo boo and order the wrong thing..

Cheers!



ReTTro fit said:


> Here is the cheapest on eBay of the later style wheel
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282223883980
> 
> ...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Correct 
There isn't a single stage airbag for a mk2 flat bottom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, cool, thanks for your help, much appreciated! 8)



ReTTro fit said:


> Correct
> There isn't a single stage airbag for a mk2 flat bottom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Street Fighter (Sep 18, 2016)

pugster71 said:


> Bought from Poland same place as YELLOW_TT least you know the airbags compatible you'd hope so anyway


Does the guy from Poland have a website?

How do the wheels from Poland compare to the MK1 flat bottom wheels from Royal?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Street Fighter said:


> pugster71 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought from Poland same place as YELLOW_TT least you know the airbags compatible you'd hope so anyway
> ...


I've got his email address I'll dig it out


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I wasn't overly impressed by the wheel I got from him, bit of a gap on one side once the airbag was fitted, sent him several emails about with pictures and I never heard a thing back from him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mine was ok i wanted blue stitching so he made it took about 10 days and sent me photos before purchase so couldn't knock him? It just updates the cockpit a little.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I would not buy another from him, the smooth leather on the lower part of my wheel is not smooth, very wrinkled and hard, the perforated sections are ok but for the cash it was a bit of a let down imo, my wheel also had the wrong paddles fitted (plugs were not the same) so I had to swap the units over as well as some other bits, maybe I was just unlucky but as he wouldn't return an email after the wheel had arrived I thought was a bit shit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Street Fighter (Sep 18, 2016)

Has anyone bought a royal steering wheel?


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

That's fair enough that's the problem when you can't just take it back i guess, like you said just unlucky and got a bad egg.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed, maybe just bad luck but no communication is poor imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shit happens unfortunately that's the world were in $$$ [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

Re the confusion on the 2 stage airbag question

A single stage airbag just has one airbag no surprise there

A dual stage airbag unit has 2 airbags again no surprise there

But what a dual stage airbag does is sense where you are sitting via a mirco switch on the seat runners and the airbag ECU, so if your a short arse and therefore sitting close to the steering wheel with the seat well forwards you only get the lower powered airbag deploy.

It your a lanky person and your sitting well back from the steering wheel your get the full powered unit go off.

In an accident both units will not deploy.

I know this because I have sold 3700 airbag resistors on Ebay in the last 4 years. see my user name airbag-light-out

Hope this helps


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That is incorrect 
Dual stage does NOT have two airbags

Dual stage means two igniters, low impact & high impact

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

I stand corrected sir

but you will still need to make a decision which igniter you wire in to the system if fitting a MK 2 wheel based on were you sit generally ie near to or back from the wheel.

but not sure if you can tell which connector does which power of deployment.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Green plug is 1st stage (low)
Orange plug is 2nd stage (high)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you most helpful when i get mk 2 wheel sorted.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you most helpful when i get mk 2 wheel sorted.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

We all know that MK1 TTs didn't have any steering wheel controls.

But check these pics from a brochure I digged up: +- buttons on the picture.




























US model perhaps?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

It's for the auto box/DSG


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Only on 1.8 auto models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> It's for the auto box/DSG


Auto but NOT DSG


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

CaptRon said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> > It's for the auto box/DSG
> ...


I knew it was one or the other


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I borrowed an old A4 once with the same steering wheel, that was a dsg, maybe someones just put it on there? Can you change gear on the automatic tt?


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

gogs said:


> Current mk1


That's awesome! How did that get made?

S


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

There are some companies on eBay that take the original wheel, strip it down, re shape the metal, re wrap it with thicker padding and new leather. You can even pick some material and thread colour, can't speak to the quality but they look awesome!


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Royal Steering Wheels in the UK made one for me just like that with the red stitching. Good quality level.

Royal Steering Wheels
Unit 10b, 
Weston Industrial Estate,
Stoke Mandaville,

Aylesbury,
HP22 5GT,
mobile: 07894209349
www.RoyalSteeringWheels.com


----------

